
Ask HN: Crowd avoidance function Google Maps - nytesky
Google maps already can show if a store is busy, but it would be useful for social distancing if it was presented as topographic map of real time density of people.
======
nytesky
Is anyone doing something like this?

------
mapster
you could have app with geofences so phone vibrates when its best to put mask
on.

